# red carpet?



## semojetman (Apr 7, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find some red carpet?

Either a website or a store near Southeast MO.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Apr 7, 2011)

I put RED Marine carpet in my jet but the upholstery guy ordered it. The marine carpet he used like all plastic kind so it wouldn't soak up the water. I had an in on mine since he is my neighbor and I lease a farm from him. Check with Fred at Current River, he may have some in stock.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 7, 2011)

Check this one out,may be what your looking for

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_5213_999050523_225000000_225003000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL


----------

